# A quoi sert un ipod ?



## Cuny (15 Septembre 2010)

Ma niéce me demande de lui acheter un Ipod touch...

Questions toutes bêtes: 

À quoi sert  ce petit appareil ?

Cet appareil est-il autonome ou doit-on disposer d'un ordinateur pour s'en servir?...Dans l'affirmative, la ddernière génération de l'Ipod touch est-elle compatible avec  l'iMac G4 tournesol dont disposent les parents de ma niéce ?

Faut-il un abonnement internet spécifique pour utiliser certaines fonctionnalités: navigation internet, téléchargements, envoi et reception de mails, dialogue visio face à face...Ou bien l'abonnement internet permettant d'utiliser ces fonctionnalités sur l'ordinateur est-il suffisant ?

Dans ce cas, peut-on, pour ces fonctionnalités, utiliser l'Ipod à grande distance de l'ordinateur ?

Merci de vos réponses...autant je me débrouille avec mon iMac intel 27 pouces pour ces fonctionnalités ainsi qu'avec l'usage d'Itunes pour la gestion des morceaux de  musique  et les achats éventuels d'albums et de films sur Itunes Store, autant je ne comprends rien aux Ipods, iphones, ipad...


----------



## Alycastre (15 Septembre 2010)

Cuny a dit:


> Ma niéce me demande de lui acheter un Ipod touch...
> 
> Questions toutes bêtes:
> 
> À quoi sert  ce petit appareil ?



Un peu de lecture
Et là

Attention avec le Tournesol.... Leopard obligatoire ...


----------



## Cuny (15 Septembre 2010)

Alycastre a dit:


> Un peu de lecture
> Et là
> 
> Attention avec le Tournesol.... Leopard obligatoire ...



Merci Alycastre...L'OS qui équipe le tournesol G4- PPC est Tiger 10.4.11...Il y aurait donc incompatilité, puisque tu dis que Lèopard est obligatoire...Mais Léopard lui-même est-il compatible avec le tournesol ppc ?

Par ailleurs, les parents de ma niéce sont abonné au FAI SFR...Devraient-ils en plus payer un abonnement spécifique pour l'Ipod ?


----------



## Alycastre (15 Septembre 2010)

Il faudra installer leopard sur le Tournesol, à condition que celui-ci soit au moins un 1 GHz ou plus ...
Et pas besoin d'abonnement en plus, l'iPod Touch n'est que wifi


----------



## Cuny (15 Septembre 2010)

Alycastre a dit:


> Il faudra installer leopard sur le Tournesol, à condition que celui-ci soit au moins un 1 GHz ou plus ...
> Et pas besoin d'abonnement en plus, l'iPod Touch n'est que wifi



OK...Le tounesol est doté d'un proceeseur PPC de 1 GHz et d'une mémoire vive de 1 Go, mais je ne dispose que du Léopard des neiges ( Snow Léopard ) je ne pourrai donc pas l'installer sur le tournesol puiqu'il est spécifé compatible uniquement avec les processeurs Intel. Domage, faut que je trouve une autre idée cadeau...


----------



## Alycastre (15 Septembre 2010)

On trouve le Leo d'occasion sur eBay ou autre .
En même temps : "_ ... Ma niéce me demande de lui acheter un Ipod touch... "_ je trouve cela un chouia ... comment dire ..?  :mouais:


----------



## arrakiss (15 Septembre 2010)

Bah quoi ? lol
Moi au lieu de me casser la tête pour des cadeaux dés fois je demande ce que la personne souhaiterais.
Peut être dans son cas c'est pareil...


----------

